# Wattwürmers am Haken



## CyTrobIc (21. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

bleiben bei euch die Wattwürmer bei gewaltwürfen am Haken oder zittern die in ne andre richtung ab wie die Haken (is leider bei mir oft der Fall). #c :c 

ähm ja die seeringler halten ja angeblich besser aber ich hab schiss vor denen die beissen so fies |rolleyes :g 

gibts ne möglichkeit die am haken zu behalten ?


----------



## addy123 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Zieh die Wattis mit einer sauberen Nadel auf. Dann halten sie ganz gut.
Vor den Seeringlern brauchst Du keinen Schiss haben, pack sie einfach nicht am Fresswerkzeug an.
Du kannst es ja mal testen, vielleicht tut es garnicht so weh.

PS: Ich habe es noch nicht getestet, bin ja nicht lebensmüde!!!:q :q :q


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin,

Ich habe fast immer Ringlis dabei. Gebissen wurde ich noch nie eher gezwickt.

Sie sind zwar fester lassen sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut aufziehen.

MFG


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Gerrit, ich habe auch Schiß vor den Ringlern. Wenn ich damit angeln muß, schneide ich ihnen vor dem Aufziehen den Kopf ab.

Es gibt Vorfächer mit Einhängeklipps für die Haken. Da bleibt der Wurm am Haken. Bilder zu diesen Vorfächern mit Klipp müßtest du bei Meeresangler Schwerin auf der Seite finden.


----------



## eöbzander (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Ich hab auch immer derbe schiss vor denen wenn die ihr werkzeug ausfahren!


----------



## CyTrobIc (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@rosi

Ich schau mal auf seiner seite, ich hab schon von solchen vorfächern gehört.
Mal gucken obs damit besser klappt.


----------



## deger (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

also, wenn man die Wattis vernünftig mit der Nadel aufzieht halten die ja ganz gut. Immer zwei pro Haken und dann hält mindestens einer


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Ich nehme immer nur einen pro Haken, ziehe ihn ohne Ködernadel auf und habe keine Verluste.
Ich nehme auch keine Weitwurfclips, sondern ziehe den Wurm über den Knoten von der Sehne.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Jau Falk, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner.
Ich kenne auch keine Ködernadel und ziehe sie genau so auf wie Du beschrieben hast.
Der Haken wird mit einem Doppelclinchknoten befestigt, damit das überstehende Ende als Wiederhaken funktioniert.
Und jetzt alle Aufpassen :

Nach dem Aufziehen, und vor dem ersten Wurf :
*Die Wattis ins Meerwasser tauchen.
*Die ziehen sich dann zusammen und halten auch den härtesten Gewaltwurf aus. Ohne Clips und sonstige Hilfsmittel.

Alter Omatrick aus Zeiten, wo die Würmer noch mühsam selbst gebuddelt wurden und nicht so rumgeschludert wurde wie heutzutage. Da die Preise aber steigen erinnert man sich gerne an alte Hausrezepte.


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Danke für die Blumen.

Da fällt mir noch was ein:

Die Würmer mit den Fingern ein bischen anstoßen oder sogar fallen lassen.
Dann ziehen sie sich auch fest zusammen.


----------



## dtnorway (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Falk, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner.
> 
> Und jetzt alle Aufpassen :
> 
> ...



Hallo Rumpelrudi!

Toller Tipp und wieder was gelernt! #6

Liegt Minden jetzt an der See? :q Ich meine wo hast Du denn die Oma-Tipps her? Entweder Du stammst von da oder hast ne Oma da, oder wie?

Gruß dtnorway


----------



## haukep (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Früher habe ich mal die Impact Shields benutzt, sind aber Schrott, die Dinger, fliegen ungefähr so gut wie ein ganzer Hummer...

Inzwischen verwende ich nur noch 2 Haken Weitwurfmontagen mit Cascade-Wirbeln und den Impact-Leads von Breakaway.

Allerdings kostet bei dieser Konzeption jede Montage etwa 6-7 Euro, aber was will man machen...

Blei: 2,50
Cascade: 0,80
2*Corky: 0,70
2*Haken: 0,80
2*Stopper: 0,20

Plus normale Wirbel, Perlen und Schnur...

Aber fliegen tut das echt irre und die Würmer sind immer alle heil!


----------



## dorschman (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@haukep
meinst du mit impact leads die bleie von breakaway ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@dtnorway

Du bist aber neugierig. Kann ich ja fast meinen Nick ändern.
Ich erzähle niemanden, dass meine Mutter aus Köslin ist.

Wundere mich selber, woher der Drang zur Küste herstammt.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Ins Meerwasser tauchen? Die Würmer gehen doch schon in Deckung, wenn man nur die Lampe darauf hält. Wenn sie dann durch die Mundöffnung gestochen werden, ziehen sie sich noch mehr zusammen. Kleiner geht es nicht. Vom Knoten (am Haken) kannst du ein ganz kleines Fitzelchen Schnur überstehen lassen, dann vorsichtig den Kopf drüberziehen. Das hält, nur der Schwanz fliegt manchmal weg.
Wichtiger ist der Haken. Er muß den Wurm halten können, darf nicht zu lang sein und muß am Schenkel 2 kleine Widerhaken haben. Der Hakenbogen ist gut zu sehen, darüber hängt der Wurm. Wenn du nach einer Weile die Montage einholst ( und es waren keine Krabben am Werk) hängt der Wurm noch aufrecht am Haken, der Hakenbogen schaut aber nicht mehr raus. Dann ist der Haken richtig. Ich habe eine Weile gesucht und verwende nur noch die Meereshaken von D.Eisele.
Seeringler kannst du auch teilen. Immer zuerst den Kopf abschneiden. Wenn Dorsche da sind, fängt auch ein halber Ringler.


----------



## dorschiie (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

richtig rosi
aber keiner denkt an die ungepulte krabbe die beim richtigen aufziehen auch den wurm hält.


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## dorschiie (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

wie ich das meine?
ganz einfach ich hole mir immer ungepulte krabben und ziehe dann einen wattwurm bis an den knoten des hakens auf dann eine krabbe bis über den schenkel und feuer das ganze raus auf`s meer.


----------



## Waldi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Bei uns heißen die Dinger Granat und sind in der Saison schon für 5 € je kg zu haben. Eingefrohren immer ein guter Nebenbeiköder und wie richtig von dorschiie beschrieben ein super Wurmsicherungsstöpsel. Genauso sollte das auch mit einem kleinem Stück Tintenfisch möglich sein. Haben wir mal in DK aus Wurmmangel getestet. So ein Streifen Tintenfisch ist nicht vom Haken zu kriegen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

ich hatte letztens wattis vom 15cm länge und größer,
ohne ködernadel hätte ich die nicht heil auf den haken gebracht.
bei kleineren ist das sonst kein problem|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## CarstenL (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Genau wegen diesem Problem hab ich auch kleine Wattis am liebsten!! Aber man kann sich ja nicht aussuchen, wie gross die Wattis sind, die man buddelt!! |supergri
Aber bei grossen Würmer ist es auch ein guter Trick, die Würmer kurz vorher auszunehmen. Damit meine ich, den Kopf anzuschneiden und das innere rauszupressen. So bleibt nur die feste Haut übrig und diese riecht für den Fisch genauso!! 
So fliegt der Wurm nicht vom Haken und ich habe damit immer genauso gute Ergebnisse, wie mit "ganzen" Würmern!
Das einzige was immer ein bisschen stört ist, dass es eine ziemliche sauerei sein kann, wenn man mehrere Würmer geschlachtet hat!!


----------



## dorschiie (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

ist ja echt der schnodder.
da bleib ich lieber bei meinen krabben (granat,
wie ich erfahren mußte) und habe dann eine größere lockwirkung.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

So hat jeder seine Taktik.
Mir persönlich geht es im Wesentlichen darum, so wenig wie möglich ans Wasser zu schleppen. Wenn ihr nach jahrzehntelanger Übung die Wattis liebevoll mit der Hand und dazu noch in stockfinsterer Nacht ohne Beleuchtung sicher aufzieht, erfüllt es einen bei jeder Anköderung ein wenig mit Stolz. Hört sich jetzt albern an, aber ich mag kein zusätzliches Licht.
So natürlich wie möglich heißt auch, die biologischen Eigenschaften des Wattis auszunutzen. Sei es beim Anticken vor dem Anködern, um den Watti fester zu machen oder das Eintauchen vor dem Wurf. Er soll ja nur in den nächsten zwanzig Sekunden auf dem Haken bleiben.
Die Haken mit den Wiederhaken am Schenkel sind sehr gut, wenn in der Brandung mit Wittlingen zu rechnen ist. Diese knabbern liebend gern den Haken leer und wir glauben, dass es Krabben sind. So manches Mal kam nach einem Hakenwechsel die Überraschung ans Ufer. Diese Haken gehören neuerdings auch zu meinen festen Utensilien.


----------



## dorschiie (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@der herr aus minden?
und welche haken sind das ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Postete Rosi schon

Antwort auf Post 26 :
Schau mal nach Post 15


----------



## dorschiie (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

nee ist wohl noch am strand.
aber keine antwort auf meine frage .


----------



## Rosi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> .
> und dazu noch in stockfinsterer Nacht ohne Beleuchtung sicher aufzieht, quote]
> 
> Sag mal Rudi, gehörst du etwa auch zu der Anglerspezis, die im Stockdunklen die Sehne ihrer Angel in der Hand halten? Die das Knicklicht einsparen, damit sie im Schutz der Nacht nicht am Strand zu sehen sind? Über so einen Dunkelangler bin ich schon mal gestolpert, als ich meine Lieblingsstelle aufsuchen wollte. Wir waren beide ziemlich erschrocken und er meinte, so einen dicken Fisch hätte er schon lange nicht mehr gefangen:q
> ...


----------



## hd-treiber (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Wenn Du den Wattwurm aufgezogen hast, einfach noch ein kleines Stück Seeringler mit vorn aud den Haken ziehen, wirkt genauso wie ein Stück Krabbe oder Tintnfisch als Stopper. UNd Du hast einen leckeren Wurmcocktail.
Wenn Du Haken anbindest, schneide das lose Ende nich zu kurz ab und ziehe den Watti mit Hilfe der Nadel über den Haken bis auf die Mundschnur. Du hast dann an der Anbindstelle am Haken einen schönen "Widerhaken aus Sehne.


----------



## dorschiie (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@rosi
habs ja nicht böse gemeint.
hauptsache du hattest spass, ob mit oder ohne angeln.
ich hatte keinen denn ich hatte bei diesem sch.....wetter arbeitsdienst im verein.
@hd-treiber 
ziu lang aber auch nicht sonst beschädigt mann den wurm und er läuft aus.


----------



## Rosi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Dorschiie du Armer soll ich Dir zum Trost mal ein paar ganz fängige, sehr spitze und auch noch goldene Angelhaken schicken?
An denen ganz bestimmt die Wattis halten, wenn du alle hier gelesenen Vorschläge berücksichtigst.


----------



## dorschiie (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

nee rosi
ich hab gestern alle meine systeme neu gebunden (neue gaaanz scharfe haken) und meine vorfachtasche ist bis obenhin voll.
und ich habe diesmal auch wieder alle in rot genommen.
letztes mal auch weil wenn genug bisse auf den systemen waren wurden die haken von alleine golden.
außerdem halten meine wattis fast immer am haken da ich ja meine krabben (granat) als schutz mit drauf habe.
aber trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				dorschman schrieb:
			
		

> @haukep
> meinst du mit impact leads die bleie von breakaway ?



Sorry, habs gerade erst gesehen...

Jap, die meine ich #6


----------



## Allround Mike (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Ein herzliches Hallo #h ,

jetzt habe ich so viel über das Anködern von Watt und Sandwürmer gelesen und habe es erst nicht ganz kapiert|kopfkrat  . Ich muss dazu schreiben das ich auf diesem Gebiet blutiger Anfänger bin. Ich war dieses Jahr das erstemal in Dänemark Urlaub machen und habe dort natürlich auch mal am Strand auf Platten gefischt.Die meisten Platten fing ich alle mit Wattwürmer,auf die Sandis ging nicht viel! 
Ich habe dort einem Einheimischen zugeschaut, der hat die Wattwürmer nur etwas über den Haken auf das Vorfach gezogen und hat den Wurm dann gleich nach dem Haken abgetrennt. Der hat aber ganz ordentlich gefangen in der Zeit als ich zugeschaut habe.
Hängt Ihr immer einen ganzen Wurm an den Haken und welchen Wurm bevorzugt Ihr denn?
Viele Grüße 
Mike


----------



## degl (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@mike,

als nr.1 eindeutig den wattwurm.
und es kommt mir immer der ganze wurm auf den haken und bei größeren nehm ich ne ködernadel zum aufziehen.
ich schieb den wattwurm immer so auf den haken,das der hakenbogen frei ist.
durch den wurf rutscht der der wurm eh wieder nach vorn#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Quappenqualle (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

@ Allround Mike: Ich würd mal sagen, du meinst Wattwürmer und Seeringler, oder? Denn Watt- und Sandwürmer sind, würd' ich mal sagen die selbe Species...

Wie zieht ihr eigentlich Wattis auf Circles drauf? Also ich hab's am WE probiert und nach anfänglichem Erfolg (schöner 55er wunderbar im Maulwinkel gehakt) wieder aufgegeben, weil die Viecher immer wieder über die Hakenspitze rutschten, obwohl ich sie teilweise komplett über den Haken gezogen hatte...


----------



## Allround Mike (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Hallo Quappenqualle |wavey: ,
die in Dänemark  hatten auf Ihren Schildern alle Sandorms stehen, mit diesen habe ich ganz schlecht gefangen. Die Würmer die ich im Angelladen bekommen habe, dazu hat der Verkäufer Wattwürmer gesagt. Die sahen etwas gefährlich aus ( wie so eine Wurm von einem Horrorfilm ) und war sehr Rau. Die Sandorms waren wie Tauwürmer nur mit Sand gefüllt. 

Kann denn Jemand von Euch mal eine paar Fotos von den Würmern mit Ihren Namen hier rein stellen? Damit ich mal den Durchblick bekomme.
Grüße Mike


----------



## babsi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin, moin#h 

wie bewahrt Ihr Watt-und Seeringelwürmer auf, damit sie für mehrere Tage frisch bleiben. Im Kühlschrank ist mir klar, aber habt Ihr noch andere Tips drauf. Wie baue ich mir einen Plümper, um die Würmer zu kriegen|kopfkrat 

Petri Heil#: 

Babsi


----------



## JunkieXL (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Besenstiel oder Alurohr oder sowas unten den Plümper vom Klo ran oben ein Sieb und los gehts 
Nehm dir ne kleine aquariumpumpe die Sauerstoff reinbläßt und ne Babybadewanne, dann stellst das in Keller Plümperst deine Würmer haust dir 2 10L Eimer OstseeWasser in die Wanne und dann Pumpe an und Würer rein! So alle 3-4 Tage Wasserwechsel und die halten locker eine Woche! Die hälfte des Wassers zu wechseln reicht meist aus


----------



## babsi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Besenstiel oder Alurohr oder sowas unten den Plümper vom Klo ran oben ein Sieb und los gehts
> Nehm dir ne kleine aquariumpumpe die Sauerstoff reinbläßt und ne Babybadewanne, dann stellst das in Keller Plümperst deine Würmer haust dir 2 10L Eimer OstseeWasser in die Wanne und dann Pumpe an und Würer rein! So alle 3-4 Tage Wasserwechsel und die halten locker eine Woche! Die hälfte des Wassers zu wechseln reicht meist aus


 
|wavey: Hallo, JunkieXL,

ich danke Dir für den Tip und wünsche Dir in Zukunft viele Erfolgstage#6 

Petri Heil

Babsi


----------



## Rosi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Hi Babsi, du kannst die Wattis auch einsalzen, dann halten sie sich Monate lang. Suche nach Salzwatti, da kommt richtig Lesestoff.


----------



## babsi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Babsi, du kannst die Wattis auch einsalzen, dann halten sie sich Monate lang. Suche nach Salzwatti, da kommt richtig Lesestoff.


|wavey: Hallo Rosi,

danke füt den Tip, aber frisch ist frisch|supergri 

Gruss Babsi


----------



## urmel23 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

was sind den nun "Sandorms" in dk ? ich habe die bisher auch immer gekauft. nach den beschreibungen hier müßten es doch seeringelwürmer sein und keine watties. die "sandorms" die wir in middelfahrt gekauft haben, hatten immer diesen netten kopf der einen das ein oder andere mal in den finger gebissen hat.

kennt den hier jemand den begriff unter denen die dänen wattis verkaufen ?


----------



## Fischmansfriend (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Hallo,

Da ich fast immer mit einer Nachläufermontage fische, habe ich das Problem, dass der obere Springer (30 cm) nach unten geclipt ist und der Watti dort eher nach unten rutscht, aber von Clip recht gut gehalten wird und die Corky meist recht gut am Watti anliegt. Der untere Springer aber ist(ca 60 cm) nach oben geclipt und der Watti rutscht dabei recht weit auf die Mundschnur. Die Silikonstopper rutschen da leider meist mit und der Haken ist halb blank...
Ach ja, ich ziehe immer 2 Wattis pro Haken auf und dabei den ersten ganz und den zweiten ein kleines Stück auf die Mundschnur.
Habt Ihr ne Idee für die Nachläufermontage? 
Was haltet Ihr von den Montagen, bei denen der Nachläufer nach oben geführt, mit einem Clip umgelenkt und nach unten geclipt wird, löst sich die Mundschnur da wirklich aus beiden Clips?
Oder nutzt Ihr sinnvolle Alternativen zu den Silikonstoppern?

Generell, wer von Euch clipt nach oben oder unten, wie Sind Eure Erfahrungen?

BIn gespannt auf Eure Anregungen!


----------



## Rosi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind den nun "Sandorms" in dk ? ich habe die bisher auch immer gekauft. nach den beschreibungen hier müßten es doch seeringelwürmer sein und keine watties. die "sandorms" die wir in middelfahrt gekauft haben, hatten immer diesen netten kopf der einen das ein oder andere mal in den finger gebissen hat.
> 
> kennt den hier jemand den begriff unter denen die dänen wattis verkaufen ?


 
Wattis beißen nicht. Der Seeringler hat Beißwerkzeuge. Hier ist auch ein Bild.
http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/seeringelwurm/seeringelwurm.html


----------



## urmel23 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wattis beißen nicht. Der Seeringler hat Beißwerkzeuge. Hier ist auch ein Bild.
> http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/seeringelwurm/seeringelwurm.html


 
ok, dann waren das in middelfahrt seeringler die uns als sandorm verkauft worden sind.

verkaufen die etwas wattis und seeringerl und einem namen ? oder haben die wattis ne andere bezeichnung ??

gruß

björn


----------



## babsi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin, Moin,|wavey: 

die Wattwürmer in Dänemark heissen "Sandorm", die man auch an den Strassen kaufen kann. Die Seeringelwürmer heissen "EALER", gesprochen 
" ILER "#6 

Gruss

Babsi


----------



## babsi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin, Moin,

ein kleiner Tip für Angler in Dänemark. Die Seeringelwürmer heissen dort EALER, gesprochen ILER. Der Wattwurm ist der SANDORM.

Gruss

Babsi


----------



## Klaus S. (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin @babsi 
zuviel #g  oder doch eher was geraucht? |supergri 
Naja... doppelt hält besser :m


----------



## babsi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @babsi
> zuviel #g oder doch eher was geraucht? |supergri
> Naja... doppelt hält besser :m


 
Ha,ha,

weder noch, mein PC hat etwas gesponnen. Aber son kleines Berliner Kindl wäre gar nicht schlecht, wenn ich morgen nicht arbeiten müsste.#q 

Gruss aus dem hohen Norden

Babsi


----------



## taz (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmers am Haken*

Moin Moin,


			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> bleiben bei euch die Wattwürmer bei gewaltwürfen am Haken oder zittern die in ne andre richtung ab wie die Haken (is leider bei mir oft der Fall). #c :c



Also meine Würmer halten am Haken. Ich ziehe die Wattis mit einer Ködernadel auf und hinterher, quasi als Stopper, noch nen Ringler. Die Wattis am besten noch über das Hakenende ein Stück auf die Schnur ziehen und dann mit einer Perle oder Paillette stoppen.



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ja die seeringler halten ja angeblich besser aber ich hab schiss vor denen die beissen so fies |rolleyes :g



Der Ringler nimmt Dir schon nicht die ganze Hand ab  :q
Spass beiseite, die Ringler kneifen ein wenig und man erschrickt sich eher, als dass es weh tut. 



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> gibts ne möglichkeit die am haken zu behalten ?



Ja, benutze Weitwurfclips. Irgendwo gab es hier mal einen Thread, da hatte jemand alle möglichen Weitwurfclips mit Bild reingestellt, finde ich aber leider nicht mehr...

Gruß,
Markus


----------

